# I want a Sable show female



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Does anyone know anyone who has a litter of sable puppies? I'm looking for a sable show quality female.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

AKC show ring or SV?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I want a sable puppy too. LOL If you want to PM I was speaking to two different breeders about Sables. I don't want to post anything in public but I can check with them if you would like.


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

I PM'd you!


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

AKC show ring.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Contact Mercer GSDs http://www.mercergsd.com as she may be doing a breeding of her sable bitch Ginger to Bono (I think it will be a heck of a breeding and really produce excellent puppies with a power packed pedigree.) 

Cherri


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

You're welcome


----------

